# Are Japan shimano reels better?



## carraig (May 8, 2007)

Back in 2000 I was making more than any 18 year old should and splurged on a Biomaster 3000 MG ultralight reel imported from Japan. Nearly 8 years later it still works flawlessly. I have oiled it once, have used it fresh and salt, and fish well over 100 days a year. It has never been serviced and still works like new. It's what made Shimano great in my book.

Fast forward. Just this last August I wanted another nice reel. So I bought the Stradic MG 2500 from Gander Mountain thinking it would be similar to the Biomaster. It was at first and I enjoyed it in upstate NY. But the first time I used it in salt water it started messing up. I've taken it to the local tackle shop numerous times and they service it and within a trip or two it's messing up again. 

So I guess I'm just wondering if I should stick to the Japan versions of the reels, or if the parts used these days might not be quite the same quality they were 7 years ago and stick to salt water specific reels. 

Thanks for any feedback,
Carraig


----------



## BeachCityBoy (May 27, 2007)

Carraig , I have a Stradic 2500 but it's not an MG. Difference being mine doesn't have the Magnesium frame like your MG does. My reel is silky smooth, and performs great every time out. Egg beaters (spinning reels) are usually pretty trouble free, hopefully Bantam1, or some of the reel repair guys here at 2Cool can help you figure out what's wrong with it. Good luck....and don't give up on Shimano they are the best in my book.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Can you tell me in detail what is wrong with your reel? Messing up doesn't explain the problem very well. 


The Shimano Japan reels are not better than the US product. The Japanese model reels tend to use a lighter alloy in the gears than we do here in the US. We use heavier line and catch larger fish on avergage. We have to beef up the reels a little to hold up in our market. 

Once I know the problem then I can help you out. It could be something that the repair shop missed initially.


----------



## kingtender (Oct 12, 2005)

I have had to switch out my mg 5 times. Bail popped out of slot, drag busted, anti reverse stopped, one started a clacking noise, and last but not least one corroded. I am about to go completly japanese as I am hearing great things. Dont even get me started on my mg 50. *Bantam* can shimano give me a full refund for a real that I have never been satisfied with. I have *never *had anything break so much especially when it was 260 bucks. I have swapped the reel out more than 20 times over 16 months at academy. Is there a japanese comprable to a mg 50? I do not mean to bash shimano even though I could go on for days.


----------



## carraig (May 8, 2007)

When I reel jigs and popping corks that use jerk motions the reel will get really hard to reel and I'll have to hit the top of it where the drag is and it pops back into place. The local repair shop fixes it, and then after a trip or two it's back to being jacked up. So now I use it for lures that are reeled in without a steady speed because it rarely messes up that way.

Whatcha think?
Carraig


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

Experience shows many times new reel designs have been released earlier in Japan before coming to the USA. Not sure this is a 100% situation.

Charles


----------



## Rick miller (Feb 20, 2007)

Carraig , I have a Chronarch superfree that had the same problem...two of the screws that held some of the disengaging stuff were to short . I figure out of a box of a million or so I got the bad ones ...a trip to ftu ( cut rate back then ) replaced screws , back in business , no problem in 8 years .


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

kingtender said:


> I have had to switch out my mg 5 times. Bail popped out of slot, drag busted, anti reverse stopped, one started a clacking noise, and last but not least one corroded. I am about to go completly japanese as I am hearing great things. Dont even get me started on my mg 50. *Bantam* can shimano give me a full refund for a real that I have never been satisfied with. I have *never *had anything break so much especially when it was 260 bucks. I have swapped the reel out more than 20 times over 16 months at academy. Is there a japanese comprable to a mg 50? I do not mean to bash shimano even though I could go on for days.


Please send the reel to my attention and I will see what we can do for you. We cannot refund the money to you since we technically did not sell the reel to you. I want to see if you have the updated frame and I want to see why you have had so many failures. This is not common of our products so I suspect there might be something else.

The Japanese version is not approved for saltwater use. It also is not covered under our warranty so once you buy it you own it.


----------

